# TOS Shuttle Craft



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Here's the AMT TOS Shuttlecraft, build out of the box with Mr. Spock from the Bridge kit standing beside it for comparison.

I built this following the Franz Joseph Tech Manual colour key back in the 1990's.



















This is one of the models that will go in the High River Star Trek Library Display on Jan 4th.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Very nice work!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Looks pretty clean, considering the limitations of the kit out-of-the-box. Have you thought of doing an accurized version? Of course, that means essentially rebuilding more than half the kit.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I've seen them on the web, but I don't have enough for a second kit.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Your placement of Spock in that picture brings to mind a question I have been grappling with of late--are the bridge and the shuttle the same scale? The reason I have been wondering this is because I want to make a diorama with my shuttle kit and have been wondering if the bridge crew is the right size and could be used to populate it.

Spock looks a tad tall in that photo. I'll throw out the question then: what scale is the shuttle? What scale is the bridge...?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I believe the both the bridge and the shuttlecraft are in 1/36 scale.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

The figures in the Bridge are probably not the best ones to use for the Shuttlecraft or even the Bridge!

Other people have made very good figures that look and fit the Bridge (not sure about the shuttlecraft) from 1/32 and 1/35 military figures, VERY much modified!!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

The 3 figures in the Hallmark transporter Christmas ornament (Kirk, Spock, Scotty) are nearly the same size. Just noticing...


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Just thought I'd add this pic in for you guys!










Here's the finished Sulu and Spock figures from the AMT Bridge model kit standing in front of the shuttle before departure to Starbase 11.


----------

